# I was browsing an Aussie forum.....



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

and saw this posted. Someone has taken my car out of storage, lowered it some more, changed the wheels then taken of the wing.
Cheeky bugger!

Mind you does'nt look too bad.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Beautiful looking car!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*sweet*

mind you i would have had a sexy carbon wing on the back!

Well that's if i even had one, doh!

Looks dead sexy though!:smokin:


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Absolutely beautiful car! Does anyone know what wheels they are?

Paul


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*not bad*

Very nice!

Those wheels are Nismo GT4s Special Photoshop edition


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Wots wrong with the back of the picture where the tail pipe should be ?


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

KrazY_IvaN said:


> *Wots wrong with the back of the picture where the tail pipe should be ? *


is anything wrong?  


I just looove skylines without wings, it looks much cleaner  any engine mods?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

That is some seriously lowered car!! 

I have to admit, it looks good without the rear wing from this angle. Would be interesting to see some other pics though. Whenever I see and R34 around here that doesn't have a rear wing (usually the 4 doors sedans) they always seem to me as it's missing something...

Love the wheels.

:smokin:


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

*R34's w/o wings*

here's another one for ya

there you can see another angle.. but what color is that?


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Colour is Pearl Black and the car is a NUR model tuned by "Mines" to around 560hp. Car still to be registered and never been on the road.

I like it without the wing. Definately want to get rid of that rear window wiper as well.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Amerikiwi,

That is a very clean look mate, I like it alot.

Nice bit of choppin too !! lol

J.................:smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks like sex on wheels.
I like it!!!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

But... (as Dino's said) whats photoshopped and what isn't? the lack of wing *is* photoshopped, I'm pretty sure the back bumper/diffuser is aswell, whoever did it, did a bang up job on the wheels, as I'm not 100% thier not real ..

Fairplay to whoever did it tho, as that is pretty much the best R34 I have ever seen (whether it's real or not  ) the wheels are now officially my dream wheels for my Black S14a


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Real or not it is vey nice. Surely if it is photo shop work (and it obviously is) then whoever did it would have taken the carry handle off the roof??


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

better?


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah its still there mate & its a pain the way its too wide for the page. Sort it ok


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

I wasn't joking with my first post. Someone took the photo from Canmans site and shopped it. The actual photo is the first link below. The problem I have is that the guy that did it did such a good job and it looks so good that it pi55es me off.

Could someone shop the photo of the rear shot without the wing and wiper please.

The photos load very slowly. Thx again Canman.


www.gtrcentral.com/pictures/data/showcars/amerikiwi/MSpecNUR (12).JPG

www.gtrcentral.com/pictures/data/showcars/amerikiwi/MSpecNUR (11).JPG

www.gtrcentral.com/pictures/data/showcars/amerikiwi/MSpecNUR (15).JPG


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

LoL and Doh!  sorry dude I thought u were just stating the similarities


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Mr fotoshopper*

Hi all,
If anyone knows the guy that does this excellent foto-shopping,please give him my number.i would like him to fotoshop the missus........:-longer legs,less wrinkles,a bit chopped out here and there,oh and some blonde hair please

regards Paul


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Amerikiwi, I could'nt spend to long on it (took well over an hour anyway  ) but it gives u a rough idea of what it would look like  oh and if I see another green shutter I'm gonna explode


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

2hundyman.
Thank-you very much. (I didn't realize this photoshop stuff was so time consuming)

Anyway, I absolutely love it!

Right then, who wants to buy an R34 wing and wiper

Here's the original photos.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Well if ur actually serious, I might be interested in the spoiler, as it's already the exact paint code of my car  and I've already got the R34GTT spoiler fitted


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Look stonking without the spoiler. Something different i spose. But i recon the car with the spoiler fitted looks better.


----------



## Sh0M (Apr 7, 2003)

I am an intruder, this is my first post but I have done another photoshop tuning 

loot at this


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

lol  nice work


----------



## Trippy (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Rofl  Amerikiwi's gonna have kittens when he see's what people are doing to his car


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

LoL. 
No, not having kittens. 

Ummm. Not sure about trippy's one but ShOM's is well done. What are those - 21" LM GT-4's??  Get it any lower and it could be used to shovel up ant's.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Tyre profile..
285/21/05


----------



## skyline power (Apr 30, 2003)

this is my version of how a r34 shold looks:








i hope you like it


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Bert said:


> *is anything wrong?
> 
> 
> I just looove skylines without wings, it looks much cleaner  any engine mods? *


Yeah the lines on the closed Garage door does not match properly as well as the Garage strip on the floor don't meet up, like that is not what the back end of that R34 really looks like. So am I the only one who see's it in witch case

"I see strange photos" said in his most timid voice


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Read the whole thread you lazy russian vodka sniffer !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Read the whole thread you lazy russian vodka sniffer !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


DOH! dont worry I ll get me Dunce hat on and sit in the corner for 20mins









and who you calling Vodka Sniffer you Skyline molester


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol


----------

